# Macro Lens



## novaz (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking to purchase a macro lens and see this one has some good reports does anyone here have experience with this piece 
Thanks

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-150mm-Macro-Nikon-Cameras/product-reviews/B00063KO5C/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Sigma 150mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM APO HSM IF Macro Lens for Nikon SLR Cameras[/ame]


----------



## gooiool (Jun 4, 2010)

104306 Sigma 150mm f/2.8 EX DG APO AF Telephoto Macro Lens for Nikon AF-D Cameras
150mm F2.8 EX APO DG HSM Macro - Macro Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com
keep this in mind : ** Nikon Mount: Does not have aperture ring*
Now I have this lens in the 180mm in Cannon and Pentax . And do like the lens . Only con is Mf is not that great , not very smooth .


----------



## NateS (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the Sigma 150mm f2.8 is a good lens.  It is actually the lens I was planning to get until I stumbled upon a deal for the Tamron 180mm f3.5 (which is also a great option I must say).  Either way I don't think you can go wrong...both will be extremely sharp.


----------



## Meshal (Jun 6, 2010)

I recommend this:

AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor 105mm F2.8G IF-ED: Digital Photography Review

I just bought it two weeks ago.. it's amazing

but it's a bit expensive..


----------



## Sethboy (Jun 19, 2010)

gooiool said:


> keep this in mind : ** Nikon Mount: Does not have aperture ring*
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I've seen this mentioned several time, what does it mean when a lens does not have an aperture ring ??


----------



## Overread (Jun 19, 2010)

It means that all the aperture controls are set by electronics within the lens and controling those settings is done through electronic signals from the camera. 

You get this on all canon and newer nikon lenses and simply means that you need the DSLR and contact connection between lens and camera inorder to control the lens. This is as opposed to older manual lenses (And older nikon digital lenses) which had a mechanical wheel and controls on the body of the lens. 

Essentailly with a modern DSLR setup you won't notice the lack of it - its only when you try to do things like reverse mounting lenses, using bellows or ultra cheap extension tubes and the like that you will miss the contacts.


----------

